# Anyone Egg Shared at the Chaucer Canterbury?



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies, just wondered if any of you ladies had egg shared at the chaucer? We are hopefully starting egg share in the next few months but are torn between the chaucer and the lister hospital. I cant fault the chaucer in any way however suppose we havent had any luck as yet so just not sure what to do. Any advice?

Wishing you all lots of luck in your treatments.

Love Oliviaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I have been to both, although the Chaucer were good and Alison the ES nurse was lovely.. It takes forever to get anywhere with them, It took us 6 months to start. 

I highly recommend the Lister. I wouldnt ever go back to the Chaucer now. 

But thats my personal opinon. Do whatever you feel confortable with.
Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Natalie, thanks for your reply! I did wonder how long we would have to wait at the chaucer to get started-6 months feels like forever! Yeah think we will go ahead at the lister now. Feel quite scared going to another clinic but its just cause i am out of my comfort zone-suppose all the nurses know me at the chaucer now. So lister here we come!

Hope all your treatment is going ok hon-wishing you lots and lots of luck!

Love Oliviaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I totally understand where your coming from about a new clinic, but trust me the Lister nurses are just as nice as the Chaucer. My tx is going ok, ec is in a few days.  

Good luck, keep in touch
Natalie xxx


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Olivia, hi   I've egg shared twice at Lister and don't have any experience of Chaucer but nurses at Lister have been fab with me. Once you have all blood tests sorted you get matched quickly and can get going straight away. They were really good with me too as I wanted to have my second cycle with them during the school summer hols (am a teacher) and they organised it with no problems, infact Dr Alison Taylor even sort of suggested it! The people who scan you are also very friendly. Good luck with whatever you decide.

cao


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Natalie and Cao. Cao nice to hear the nurses are lovely at the lister too! Natalie i cant believe egg collection is coming up in a few days already-that seems to have come round really quickly! Mind you it prob feels like ages for you cause your the one going through treatment. Good luck!

Just wondered if the lister contact your gp with regards to any previous cycles that you have had at previous clinics? Getting my bloods done tomor at gp surgery but just wondered would the lister do them free of charge anyway?

Love Olivia xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

The Lister will perfer you to get a copy of your note from the Chaucer so they can look at your pervous cycles. 
The chaucer charges £50 for the notes... Takes about a week. 

Some GP's wont do some of the tests, but the Lister will do all of them for you for free... Just have to arrange it with them. 

The Lister need you to check your FSH, LH and E2 levels before processeding to the other bloods.
Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------

